# Eyes too big for his stomach....



## richg99 (Mar 17, 2018)

Only caught one yesterday, but he was hungry. Look at the size of the lure and the size of the LM bass.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 17, 2018)

I once caught a 4" LM Bass on a lure about 4" long. I have no idea what he was going to do with it. There was no way he could swallow it. It was as big as he was.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 19, 2018)

I guess they see something that looks wounded and instinctively go into attack mode.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 19, 2018)

I think they're just lookin for luv in all the wrong places...


----------



## richg99 (Mar 19, 2018)

Shaugh, your fish was definitely hungrier than mine!

How did it fight?


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 19, 2018)

That was in Puget Sound.... My brother hauled him in after a long battle.... unfortunately that was the big catch of the day.... I can remember when there were still fish there... years of overfishing has made it now illegal to even fish for almost everything......


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 20, 2018)

Another explanation for this comes to mind... all fish are opportunists... lots of fish make a meal out of the fins or even the scales of another swimming by.... My guess is when they see a wounded fish swim by they figure they can get an easy bite to eat...... even fish that don't normally engage in that feeding strategy.....


----------

